# PSA - Seats are breaking TSB released



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

I've seen a few posts about this issue on other boards but ignored them. It appears that plastic trim separating from the seats is a chronic problem and a TSB has been issued by Audi. However, at least one owner was told that this would only be done under warranty for the first year or 12K miles because it is a "wear part". Check your seats.

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3-discussion-207/2016-tt-seats-coming-apart-2909146/


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Kind of disappointing for a mid $50k car. You would expect that from a Kia Rio, not a TTS. And Audi not acknowledging it properly/in a timely manner is BS too. This is the kind of thing that turns away future buyers.


----------

